# trying to breed them but nothing



## Nikolais (Jan 13, 2013)

hi.... 3 weeks now with the nest box in the cage and the only change i can see is that my 12 month old female started whistling like a male also she wolf whistles... they don't care about the nest box anymore... what should i do let the nest in the cage or take it out and leave them? is it possible that i have 2 males? or a female to sing like that it's normal?


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

If your bird is starting to sing and whistle, it points more toward a male. Look out for cock behavior like beak banging and heart wings. If your cockatiel isn't a boy, then there are vocal females too. Might as well take out the box for a bit and try to reintroduce it later


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Can you post photos of them? 
Are they bonded? If not I wouldn't breed them


----------



## Nikolais (Jan 13, 2013)

she is 12 months old and she already molted once so i think i have a female or i have a male withe the female looks she doesn't do the heart shape but she is doing allot the ''bat'' you now upside down wings fully open on almost everything...yeah they are bonded they are cleaning each other sleeping together eating together and a little bit of fighting but not that bad he bits her legs some times so she bits back and that's it....here a realy old picture they are in the small cage cuz we didn't have the outdoor aviary ready yet now it's almost finished but the are in a proper breeding cage now...


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

it's a male and female. and they sound bonded. give them some time without the nestbox. then maybe reintroduce it in a month or two. you can't force birds to breed


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

12 months, though mature enough to lay eggs and have babies, they may not be mature enough to know what to do. i would wait until 18 months before trying again. 18 months is generally the recommended age for breeding cockatiels anyways. 12 months is the bare minimum, but the birds can often make a lot of careless mistakes


----------



## Nikolais (Jan 13, 2013)

ok got it she is too yang so i took the nest out..... i saw them once he was on top of her she was in the right position but they never did it cuz he fell and never tried again... so i will let them another six months and try again...i never said that i want to force them to breed i just put the nest in the cage and give them the right food light and vitamins.... budgies and lovebirds are so much easier to breed than cockatiels... thank you for your advice anyway....


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

oh no, dont get me wrong! i wasnt accusing you of forcing them or anything, i was just offering my thoughts as to why they might not have worked out for you this time. some pairs are okay at 12 months, but a lot might have problems, like you did, so thats why it might be best to try again at 18 months, thats all


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

whoops i didn't mean to imply you were forcing them either. sorry! i just meant that sometimes they don't want to - so you just have to give them time


----------



## Nikolais (Jan 13, 2013)

yeah i know you didn't mean it... i'm just saying any way i don't believe there is a way to force them to breed if they want they will if they don't they wont as simple as that.....


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

so true.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

How big is their cage? Because, if too small, that may be a problem too. They are a lovely pair though and I imagine will have some beautiful bubs.


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

If they're out in an aviary, are they the only pair in there? Sometimes birds can be put off if there is a lot of interference from other birds (or even you!). I would personally leave it, like you have, until they're 18 months and then put the box in again. They may pay absolutely no attention to it for a while but when they're ready they will look for a place to nest and providing it is in there I'm sure they'd go for it


----------



## Nikolais (Jan 13, 2013)

hi everyone... 
They are not in an aviary but they are in a huge cage for big parrots and they are the only pair i have but i have other kinds of parrots like lovebirds budgies and ringnecks not in the same cage tho... i took the nest box out and yesterday i saw them trying to mate but he was on the wrong side he was scrubbing hes bum on her wing so at least he is trying....hahaha what to do now put the nest box in or let them like that!
?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Leave it out for now...let them get better at practicing first otherwise she'll just lay infertile eggs.


----------



## Nikolais (Jan 13, 2013)

he is so new at the mating thing he still doesn't do it on the right side still rubbing on her wing.... they look so funny.... on the spring i'll fix the out door aviary so they are going to have more space and i hope till then he will be better with the mating thing...  she is so good staying at that position while he is trying to find the ''door'' hahahah


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Haha :rofl: 
Try showing him videos of other cockatiels mating. I hope he learns soon


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

From past experiences the only time I have had females whistling it was to try and draw in a mate. Quite possibly she might do better pared with another bird.


----------



## Nikolais (Jan 13, 2013)

They did it right today he found he's way yeeeeeeeah.... So soon she is going to lay eggs but there is no nest in the cage sould I put it in ?she is all day on the bottom of the cage cuz I have newspaper she has a corner full of small pieces of newspaper I'm afraid that's her nest... If I put the nest box on the bottom next to hers is she going to use it? Thank you so much for your help....


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I would put in the nest box 
I would put the nest box outside of the cage with an open door to enter it, if the nest in inside it will be very hard to get to the nest since the parents will be very over protective with it

Mating several times a day is a sign that the female is going to lay an egg VERY soon

Give them 14 hours of daylight and extra food, sprouted seeds and pellets are a great soft food to feed parents 

I will post links about nest box bedding and soft foods
Good luck!!

EDIT: here is a link for nest box bedding http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27688


----------



## Nikolais (Jan 13, 2013)

Thank you so much I'll put the nest box tomorrow cuz now they are sleeping it's 10 o'clock pm.... Is it possible that she won't use the nest box at all? Cuz she is almost all day on the bottom fixing one corner of the cage and she is sitting with the tail up on that corner.....anyway I'll put the nest box tomorrow and we will see what happens next....


----------



## Nikolais (Jan 13, 2013)

Thank you so much I'll put the nest box tomorrow cuz now they are sleeping it's 10 o'clock pm.... Is it possible that she won't use the nest box at all? Cuz she is almost all day on the bottom fixing one corner of the cage and she is sitting with the tail up on that corner.....anyway I'll put the nest box tomorrow and we will see what happens next....


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

It's possible, but some tiels won't mind switching nests
The male will first check to see if it's safe and if he likes it he will decorate it for her

Will the nest box be inside the cage?


----------



## Nikolais (Jan 13, 2013)

no the cage has 3 doors so i'll use one for the nest so i can check the eggs with out having problems....


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Thats great! Have a good night sleep


----------



## Nikolais (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi everyone!!! I think they hate the nest box cuz by the time I put on the cage they stopped everything they don't go even close to the nest and they are not mating any more he stopped singing to her... They look normal again... What should I do.....?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

They have to get used to the box...leave it there.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

